# Lighting- how far?



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

For 10 years I have had my lighting sitting directly on top of the tank, on a piece of glass.
My next tank will be open topped and I hope to hang a Tek Light over it. My question- how far away from the water should the fixture be?
Tank- 58g
Tek T5 4x39 Geisseman 67K daylight

thanks all-!


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I have my TEK light 4 inches from the rim of the tank. Some of my friends hang it 8inches from the rim of the tank. I guess 4-8" is fine.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks!
Any other comments welcome.
PS- anyone- 
do you use the plexi cover on the Tek?
do you prefer the cables or the bracket?

Crispino- I see you don't use the "brackets"- I don't particularly like the looks of them. From the pics I see, they look a little horsey. Did you get the cables? Got any pics of your tank(s) including the light?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

4-8" sounds about right. I recently setup a 4 x 39 T5 system on a 70g (30" high) and it seems to be going good so far (3 weeks) I have 4 x 39 going 2 hours and 2 x 39 going 5 hours to start.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

...So are you saying you turn off two of the bulbs for 5 hours?
??


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

vancat said:


> ...So are you saying you turn off two of the bulbs for 5 hours?
> ??


Sorry to be so confusing. Th entire light period is 5 hours. I only have all four lights on for a total of 2 hours in the middle of the 5 hour cycle. I will eventually increase the light cycle to 8 hours with all four bulbs on for 3 to 3.5 hours max.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Ahhhh, I see. 

So do you think the 4x39 T5 config is too much light for 8 hours on a 70 gal? Even eventually?


----------

